

Show HN: Crowd Vitae: Quora for résumés - drgould
http://crowdvit.ae

======
minimaxir
With 5 upvotes in a short time and no presence on the front page, you likely
set off the voting ring detector. (Retweeting direct links to the HN posts
with all 3 of your Twitter accounts doesn't help)

------
petersouth
I want to help people and give advice about resumes, but did not want the
Linkedin or facebook access register. Can you make a regular signup page or
anonymous way to use?

~~~
drgould
Yes, we're working on putting in an email-only signup option very soon. We're
also investigating the best way to provide an anonymous option as well.

------
mercnet
Can you show a demo of a person reviewing a resume? Do I just look over
someone's resume than give them a bullet list of comments?

------
JamesSwift
I would have liked to used this, but you only offer sign up via facebook or
linkedin.

~~~
drgould
We should have an email-only signup option very soon. Is there any other 3rd-
party signup you'd rather use?

~~~
JamesSwift
In general, the only time I will link accounts is my Github to a programming-
related page.

